# Gagging when pottying?



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Those who know me know my toddler has a VERY high gag reflex. A couple of gags, and he is tossing every "cookie" in his tummy, and then some. Lately, hes been gagging when peeing on the potty. Im not sure if its because hes been a little under the weather for the last week, or if its because when he has walked in on daddy, the smell turned him off, and now assiciates pottying with icky grossness. He litterally threw up after peeing on the potty yesterday morning uke







I guess my question is, Anyone elses child do this? I am hoping it passes, as I fear this will make it even harder to potty learn, especially when its time to do #2 on the potty.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

My DD's fine.

But I gag at the smell of strong urine. Does he gag when using the toilet? The smell there is less because it mixes with water. I had a VERY hard time emptying DD's potty because of the pee smell.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

yes, he does it when peeing, as that is all he does in the potty right now. Wierd thing is, he hasn't always done it. Its kinda new.......


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Will he pee on the toilet?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

yeppers, thats when he gaggs, when hes sitting on the potty, peeing. He doesnt gag when I change a diaper. Even if its yucky stinky poopoo. Only when he pees on the potty.







And its only recently.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Maybe leaving the door open in the bathroom and turning on the fan?

My DS gags almost every time he goes into the bathroom. I think it's because the smell is "strong" to him, even though I can't smell anything. I've been cleaning it more frequently and making sure it gets aired out really well, and that is helping a little bit.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

When you say "potty" do you mean an actual toilet or a little plastic stand alone thing? I think we're using different terms.

Pottying normally refers to a child eliminating on a potty, which is then emptied into a toilet.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

OMG, I thought my DS was the only weird kid who did that! I'm so jazzed to find out he's not!









LOL I'm sorry, I know that's not helpful, for me to be jazzed that you're dealing with this. But it is comforting to know my DS isn't alone.

What I've come up with-- my DS has a very sensitive gag reflex, too. He gags on food a lot more than my girls ever did, and sometimes the gagging brings on vomiting. Actually, often. He gags and vomits a lot when he gets a cold, from the coughing and also just from postnasal mucus drip. He gags when I try to brush his teeth, and he even gags on his fork or spoon sometimes.

I think what happens on the potty is that he's straining to try to "go" (to pee OR to poo) and the straining make him gag and vomit. Try it-- if you bear down like that it's easy to feel how that could turn into gagging for a child who's got a gagging problem anyway.

I dread the time when I have to take him to a dentist.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL83* 
When you say "potty" do you mean an actual toilet or a little plastic stand alone thing? I think we're using different terms.

Pottying normally refers to a child eliminating on a potty, which is then emptied into a toilet.

Sorry for the miscommunication. I have always called going to the "toilet" potty, and I am 30 years old.









I am putting him on the regular toilet. he usually preferes that. Every once in a great while he will ask to use the little "potty" we bought for him, but its usually the regular toilet he is on, just a gaggin away!

Llyra:

I think our boys were cut from the same mold! Yours sounds exactly like mine. THey must be two peas in a way far out pod!


----------

